# Let's see your milking rooms



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello,
I'm hoping to see some pics of everyone's milking room/shed/whatever you have. 
Right now all I have is a milking stand and a crate... I take a bucket with cold water and jars out, milk, pour into jars. Take to house and strain. Hoping to get a bit better set up... but need ideas. 
TIA


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

The sink is on 1 wall, the milk stand on the other wall. 
There is also a small apartment size fridge to the left of the sink.
Where I am standing behind my doe is the milking machine.


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

I made myself a tiny shed that I milk in. Nothing much to see, so I won't bother posting pictures. If you want to check out a cool way to chill milk, look at my bucket though! ;-)


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Mine is in my barn in the wide open part. I have a milk stand, a stool (cloth folding style) that fits under the stand, and a mini-fridge. I don't have running water in the barn, so I drag out my stuff from the kitchen, and then back into the kitchen to strain, pasteurize, and chill in the freezer. The mini fridge is intended for keeping medications that need to stay cool, but to be honest they're in my kitchen fridge on the door instead.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ISmellLikeGoats said:


> Mine is in my barn in the wide open part. I have a milk stand, a stool (cloth folding style) that fits under the stand, and a mini-fridge. I don't have running water in the barn, so I drag out my stuff from the kitchen, and then back into the kitchen to strain, pasteurize, and chill in the freezer. The mini fridge is intended for keeping medications that need to stay cool, but to be honest they're in my kitchen fridge on the door instead.


Might want to keep vaccs and such in the back of the fridge i stead of the door. The door gets opened a lot and can cause it to cool then not cool back and forth. .


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Mine is in their pen. I sanitize the stand bottom each mornin and wipe hooves. I carry two small buckets up of a mornin.. one with the apples and milk bucket. The other with my rag and sanitizer mix... we do have water up there. Might not be THE best thing to do this way but for now it is what i have to work with. .


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Might want to keep vaccs and such in the back of the fridge i stead of the door. The door gets opened a lot and can cause it to cool then not cool back and forth. .


Luckily, my fridge isn't opened a lot. I'm here alone most of the time and don't open it during the day, just to make dinner - that is why I have the mini fridge (it was free) for those but I need to do some major barn cleaning first. Unfortunately I can't keep my shelf stable meds out there because it gets too hot in the barn to keep them. So my kitchen counter and med cabinet for people is taken over with bottles of meds, lol.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I've thought of turning my livestock trailer into a milk area, but with summer coming it'll be too hot. I guess I could use a kidding pen in the main barn. That way stand would be closed off to the girls


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a milk stand and grain, etc in a corner of our garage. It's not fancy, but it works for us. I carry each covered bowl of milk through the door into the basement to set in in the chest freezer to chill while we milk the next goat.


----------



## Stu (May 8, 2018)

We have a concrete stand with 6 head gates. Very nice because we can just hose it down. I installed hot and cold water facets very close by and build little carts that I can roll milk cans and 5 gallon buckets on water around on which makes cleanup easier. The goats go up stairs to get on the stand. Afterwards they leave by crossing a bridge and down a ramp. So they come in from one side and leave on the other. That way they can be milked in groups of 6. Here are some kids playing on the stand.


----------



## coso (Sep 19, 2011)

View media item 2771View media item 2770View media item 2769


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I just have 2 milk stands under my barn overhang... lol.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

My milk "room" is a corner of our back porch where I can get out of the sun/rain to milk in relative comfort.


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

here is hillbilly's.



















spot for the milking machine in the middle but I am only milking 4 right now so don't need that!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh but you have a floor drain.
Nice


----------

